# Water Temps look good, why no Sauger?



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been skunked at Meldahl and Cannelton (work in Indiana/ from NKY). Water temps look good on the Army Corps site, and river levels have been decent. Seems like everyone else on here is experiencing the same frustration. Any ideas; besides giving up and going crappie fishing?


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Ive had 10 bad sauger trips this year, and 2 half ass good ones at meldahl but the 2 good trips were in november....... Something goofy goin on at all the dams right now. For 1 Theres so many darn shad below the dams right now its rediculous. I was at meldahl last week in my boat on the ohio side in the small lock approach. The graph had so much bait from 10ft down to 30 ft that the graph couldnt read to the bottom. Its gonna be hard to catch fish in those conditions because a lot of those shad are dieing. Like hamburgers falling from the sky to us. Why would they bite a jig????


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonder if anyone has tried a 4-5" swim bait? I'm just thinking that possibly with all the shad dying, that might be the ticket. Similar in size and shape but different fall rate, presentations and retrieves and such might pay off.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonder if anyone has tried a 4-5" swim bait? I'm just thinking that possibly with all the shad dying, that might be the ticket. Similar in size and shape but different fall rate, presentations, colors and retrieves and such might pay off.


----------

